# Old DeVilbiss 330 comp



## Captn Jack (Aug 2, 2020)

I just acquired this DeVilbiss 330 Comp the other day. I am in the process of hooking it up but need a few things first. A couple of questions. The control valve(see the picture) has a copper line going from what looks like the unloader switch and runs along the tank to the end of the compressor should that be hooked into the fitting in the pack of the compressor. (See picture). Also on compressor oil, it said to use a 30W oil. should I use a reg. detergent type or try and find a non-detergent type? Also, it is a 2 Hp motor single phase I will have it hooked up to 220 with a 30 amp fuse. Should I install a magnetic on-off starter control switch into the system or will just a HD on and off switch be ok?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jack,

the mechanical unloader on this compressor has been bypassed by the valve on the pressure switch, so you do not need to hook that up. For most compressor motor control systems only 5HP and up or more than 20 FLA on motor nameplate should use a magnetic starter. Most quality industrial brands will come with a magnetic starter on 5 HP and up models. NO you probably should be fine running it as is if it is already wired for 230 VAC. If you hear constant air hissing out of the switch unloader, your check valve (usually in the tank) will have to be replaced.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jack,

30W non detergent oil is available at many auto parts stores. 



https://www.napaonline.com/en/p/AAC826020?cid=paidsearch_shopping_dcoe_google&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoszikuH96gIVBdvACh2L4wcwEAQYASABEgJNNfD_BwE



Stephen


----------



## Captn Jack (Aug 2, 2020)

stevon said:


> Jack,
> 
> 30W non detergent oil is available at many auto parts stores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply it helped a lot. Jack...


----------

